# CPC needs a new home



## dragonflye (Jan 3, 2009)

Hello.  I've recently been unemployed for most of 2008 and would like to know if anyone is in need of a CPC or medical help.  I'm also a CNA/GNA.  I have worked in many departments/fields as a CPC in  orthopaedics for 4 months, billing/chage entry for subseqent nursing care for 3 months, last year I worked in adult/pediatrics/mental health department.  I'm looking for a new place to gain more skills will work from home or perhaps think about relocating.  I've been in the healthcare field for 5 years and as a CPC for a little over 2 years.  I am a very fast learner, especially with compter and the progams. Any help would be great, at the moment I live in Salisbury, MD.  

Kathryn Williams, CPC


----------

